# Salt prices in Minn.



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone had any luck in getting bulk prices for salt. I've only been able to get one at 75.50 p/ton and then only fixed at that price if under contract. Most suppliers say they wont quote prices until after the middle of Sept. Seems they are waiting to see how high the pre-season prices can be pushed.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The local dealer doesn't even want to act like they have any salt yet! I guess they are not concerned with a smaller company like mine. They won't take my order, and I imagine it will be the same again this year, unless you are on the special list!
Cargill will take orders, but only 20 tons at a time, and only if you prepay and can take delivery of 10 tons or more at a time... check with them it was about 80 a ton a month or more ago...


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

NLS1 I hear you. I'm small also. Can't take 10 T at a time with a 5 yd box.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I just prepaid 80 ton, $4000


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Deershack;794916 said:


> NLS1 I hear you. I'm small also. Can't take 10 T at a time with a 5 yd box.


deershack, where you located? I might be able to help.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in St.Paul


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Deershack;795164 said:


> I'm in St.Paul


i'm 40 min. west of you, you could maybe pick some up under my account in burnsville, how much can you pick up at a time? how much you need for the season?


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your offer. I'm just getting started in sand/salt. I have one possible account at this time which will need about 3 yds p/run. My truck has a 5 yd box so I'm guessing only about 5 T at a time. At this time I have no idea of how much I might need for the season. Don't you just hate working with newbees. I really appreciate your offer.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Deershack;795561 said:


> Thanks for your offer. I'm just getting started in sand/salt. I have one possible account at this time which will need about 3 yds p/run. My truck has a 5 yd box so I'm guessing only about 5 T at a time. At this time I have no idea of how much I might need for the season. Don't you just hate working with newbees. I really appreciate your offer.


Actually the more i think about it, you can buy from US Salt in burnsville on Black Dog Road, 10 miles south of 494 on 35w south their number is 952-890-8448, they will sell and load any size truck, call early


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I just talked to US a couple days ago, they told me same pricing as last year expected, they're not expecting any increases. This was the office help, not "you're wasting my time" Tom.  My bagged supplier also said same pricing as last year...

Deershack, do you have a means of storage or loading? There are very few suppliers around, so guys that dont have a means to store and load their own are at the mercy of the supplier's hours, some of which claim to be open "during storms", as is the case with US. For the record, I never load from them in a storm, so I cant vouch to their reliability. I've spoken with a couple other locals in your situation, and they all make the trek to US as needed. Hedberg would have been another option, but they quit carrying straight salt last year, and didn't restock after about mid-february when they ran out...  Last option would be to team up with another larger contractor who can load during a storm, and pay them for your salt from their supply.

deicepro, whereabouts are you at. I'm in the crystal/new hope/golden valley/plymouth area. :waving:


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Wizardsr: I'm on the E.side of St.Paul. My equipment is stored in Maplewood and they wont allow salt to be stored in the lot I rent from. Since I rent, I can't put up any kind of structure that will meet with their approval at a cost I can afford either for the building or the additional rent.If I could store it on site, I have a 1845c to load with.Hedberg's is close to me but as you say they quit supplying salt. Wish I knew of someone who I could buy from. One of my biggest worries is a storm that hits on a Fri night and by midnight I've gone through my 5 yd box capicity and can't get anymore till Mon morning.

As I said earler, I talked to US and they quoted 78.50 p/t picked up. Don't know what you were paying a year ago. No one else I have contacted will give any quotes, even for sand/salt until mid Sept. Kind of hard to line up contracts without pricing. Burnsville is a way to go to get loaded but I may have to swallow the drive time just to get product.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I was quoted 80, so you're right about where I was quoted. I hate to say it, but without a means for storage and loading, you're at their mercy, or try to develop a relationship with another local contractor. 

I use mostly bags, and I average 60-80 bags (3000-4000lbs) a storm, more in an ice storm. Most of my spreading is done with the buzz box, which opens and dumps the bags for me, so I can pretty closely keep up with someone running bulk in terms of efficiency (not including the drive time to go get a load of bulk)... I keep bags at a couple satellite locations, so I have it within 5 minutes for loading. The buzz box allows bulk as well, which I use if I'm anticipating a big salt event, and can get it ahead of time. I have a few smaller lots that get spread using a tailgate spreader on another truck run by employees.

I was up against the same set of problems you're seeing when I started spreading, which is why I focused on using bags. Easier to store, handle, and load by hand. Buying larger quantities of bags, I get decent discounts, and having them stored close-by negates drive time (especially handy during the day). Needless to say, I'm glad I pulled the trigger on my spreader when I did, since they're not making them any more. My biggest problem with chasing down to Burnsville for bulk is when you need salt now, you need it now, not 2 hours after sitting in traffic from now...

In your situation, I'd look into keeping a few pallets of bags on hand for those times when you cant get bulk. You could either dump bags into your v-box or use a tailgate spreader.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey wisardsr im in the i94 monticello area, come to think of it when i started that was my problem too, friday night emptied half a load no one open til monday. so i hooked up with a supplier and bought 20 pallets of the cheapest rock, loaded my truck full every storm, empty bags were a PITA though,...hey wisardsr, make your own calcium brine, last winter in my area it hit -29 below and no problems


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Wish I had some local contacts in the business. Being new, I have not been able to establish any especially in my area. With my 5 yd box and UTG spreader, it will take a lot of bags to fill it, and from ground level at that if I'm away from my parking area.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

deicepro;796457 said:


> Hey wisardsr im in the i94 monticello area, come to think of it when i started that was my problem too, friday night emptied half a load no one open til monday. so i hooked up with a supplier and bought 20 pallets of the cheapest rock, loaded my truck full every storm, empty bags were a PITA though,...hey wisardsr, make your own calcium brine, last winter in my area it hit -29 below and no problems


Right on. All my business is closer in to the metro, but I lived in Albertville up until April of this year when we moved to Elk River. Not too far from ya! Love the area, hate the drive in, but I guess you gotta take the good with the bad...

I'm sitting on 550 gallons of mag chloride right now, and I only burn up 20-40 gallons a run (prewet only for now), so I know I'm set for this year. But I get so dang frustrated with mag chloride when it gets cold, I may dive into trying to make my own calcium if time permits this fall.

Empty bags are a pain. Fortunately, one of my satellite locations has a dumpster included. I just back the trucks up and empty away... 

Deershack, if you're using 3 tons in a run, bags would definitely be a pain. I was referring more to when you cant get bulk because the supplier isn't open yet, and you have ice problems in the early morning hours and you desperately need to get something down quick. A cheap tailgate spreader or few bags thrown in the v-box to buy some time until the supplier opens may be all it takes to save your heiney... 

The other thought that crossed my mind, is if you have a forklift, stout skid steer, or some other means of lifting you could store some supersacks (they're like a big bag that holds a yard of matterial and dumps from the bottom) and dump those in your truck when needed... That would avoid the mess of storing a bulk pile, and loading is just a matter of getting them up high enough to get the truck under it... Just tossing ideas around...


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

The super bags sounds like a solution. Haven't herd of them before. If they hold a yd, I might have a problem. A yd should weight over a T. My 1845c is rated at about 1750# if I remember corectly. Think a yd of salt is about 2300-2500#. I could be asking for trouble trying to put that much up high for the truck.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Deershack;796545 said:


> The super bags sounds like a solution. Haven't herd of them before. If they hold a yd, I might have a problem. A yd should weight over a T. My 1845c is rated at about 1750# if I remember corectly. Think a yd of salt is about 2300-2500#. I could be asking for trouble trying to put that much up high for the truck.


1 yard of salt is generally 1 ton (2000lbs) unless it's wet. No one said you had to fill them up all the way either... There may even be smaller supersacks available, I haven't looked hard enough at them to know for sure... Google would be your friend on this one.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm over in Hudson,WI- Deershack give me a call and maybe we can work something out- I'm about 25 mins from maplewood. I'm willing to work with others on salt or sub contracting for me or if anyone needs extra help.
My number is 715-338-5326-Kyle


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Shops: You may be a lifesaver. The one account I'm pretty sure of getting is in Hastings. Heck of a lot closer to Hudson then Burnsville. I will try to call tomorrow. Whats a good time?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

deershack: those "totes" or sacks are right at 2000#, check out reinders.com, they are an ok distributor


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

You can give me a call pretty much anytime until 9pm. Deicepro- I will calling you also to talk more about liquid- we briefly talked on e-mail.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Deicepro: Thanks for the info. Called Reinders in Mpls and unfortunatly they don't handle the "totes" presently. They are looking into perhaps getting some. The closest supply is apparently Chicago right now. They are mailing me what info they have but don't have a price sheet available. Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Kyle: Called and left a message. I will answer either # till about midnight any day. After that my wife tends to get a little upset. LOL


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Deershack;797047 said:


> Deicepro: Thanks for the info. Called Reinders in Mpls and unfortunatly they don't handle the "totes" presently. They are looking into perhaps getting some. The closest supply is apparently Chicago right now. They are mailing me what info they have but don't have a price sheet available. Will let you know what I find out.


Sounds like you're trying to buy them pre-filled? Try to score a deal on some empty super sacks and then fill them however heavy you need them for your machine at a local supplier... Going to be way cheaper for you that way... :waving:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Deershack;797047 said:


> Deicepro: Thanks for the info. Called Reinders in Mpls and unfortunatly they don't handle the "totes" presently. They are looking into perhaps getting some. The closest supply is apparently Chicago right now. They are mailing me what info they have but don't have a price sheet available. Will let you know what I find out.


They actually do handle them, but don't like to mess with them, I'm thinking thats why you got a no, they used to have a few in stock at a few of their 16 locations. Ask for charlie next time you call, he is the most knowledgeable.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Shop's Lawn;797004 said:


> Deicepro- I will calling you also to talk more about liquid- we briefly talked on e-mail.


Give me a call, your not in my area so i'll help ya


----------



## GLC09 (Oct 7, 2009)

*salt*

Kyle, if u need anything we have 4trucks and bulk salt too. we are out of hudson. Jason 651-247-9017


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I got a stupig question for everyone. I am in the rochester area and for the most part run a salt/sand mix and want to know what your thoughts are on that. This is my 2 year in snow removel/ sanding and would like to get any info from people that have been in the business for a while. I have set my prices for the year for a 30% mix salt/sand and my account seam to be happy with it. is it good to go this route or should I look at straight salt?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

banonea;831499 said:


> I got a stupig question for everyone. I am in the rochester area and for the most part run a salt/sand mix and want to know what your thoughts are on that. This is my 2 year in snow removel/ sanding and would like to get any info from people that have been in the business for a while. I have set my prices for the year for a 30% mix salt/sand and my account seam to be happy with it. is it good to go this route or should I look at straight salt?


Depends on your market acceptance and what works best for you. Generally speaking, sand is a waste of time, energy, and money on a paved surface. I look at sand as a bandaid to the problem where as straight salt and calcium can pretty well deal with any icing problem you may have. It's more expensive up front, but pays for itself in reduced liability, building maintenance (flooring wear, etc.), and springtime cleanup costs.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey guys, a little update. I was over at Hassan Sand in Rogers picking up some granite rock and got to talking to them about bulk salt. They currently only have 10% sand/salt mix, but it sounds like they're going to carry bulk this year. This will be a very good thing for us as there are no bulk suppliers up in this part of the metro. Here's the email they sent me:



Hassan Sand & Gravel said:


> Hello Brendan, just wanted to send you this while it's fresh in my mind. We'll have the 10% salt-sand mix starting the season @ $26.00 per ton & we'll be getting straight salt in, should be in about 3 weeks or so.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on what the salt price will be, but I expect it to be somewhere in the $120 - $135 per ton range. We'll be storing the salt inside the building that we are re-modeling, it will be enclosed with an overhead door & a blacktop floor, so I'm expecting the salt to stay in good condition. I prefer to have materials picked up during normal business hours (M-F, 7:30 - 3:00), but if it is an emergency, or you need to set up loading on the weekend, etc. I can usually be reached on my cell phone up until around 8:00 pm, or I'll check the voicemail, and try to get something arranged for you. If you can pass the info. along to others you know in the business, that would be appreciated. We accept Visa, MC, & Discover.
> 
> ...


This is a great company to do business with, very good customer service. They also support the local Rotary clubs, schools, etc. ussmileyflag


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

*salt pricing*

just a fyi, at $120 a ton for bulk salt at a quarry, that works out to be over $0.16/lb. I found a place in rochester,mn ware i live that is selling salt all winter long, no price mark up durning the big snow falls for $0.07/lb all winter long, no limit. it is baged in i think 80ld bags #1 rock salt. the place is Reineers is how you spell it i think. Im not sure if there in other towns, but for that, its worth the drive


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

banonea;851514 said:


> just a fyi, at $120 a ton for bulk salt at a quarry, that works out to be over $0.16/lb. I found a place in rochester,mn ware i live that is selling salt all winter long, no price mark up durning the big snow falls for $0.07/lb all winter long, no limit. it is baged in i think 80ld bags #1 rock salt. the place is Reineers is how you spell it i think. Im not sure if there in other towns, but for that, its worth the drive


I think your math is a little off... 120 divided by 2000 is .06, so $.06/lb, not $.16... 50lb bags here work out to just under $.07/lb, and bulk from the big supplier on the other end of town works out to 3.5 cents/lb. This place is going to be more expensive, but you're paying for the convenience of not having to spend 2 hours sitting in traffic to pick up a load of salt.

There's one other bulk supplier that I know of on the north end of town which is about 25 minutes out of my way (each way) that's $105/ton this year, they were $168/ton last year... Hassan is 10 minutes off my route, and they're on my way from my house to my accounts.


----------

